# .223 too big for Red Fox?



## redwingnut22 (Jan 1, 2006)

I was just wondering what you guys thought of shooting a fox with a .223 52g V-Max. Too big? Should I use a .17HMR? I watched one the other night when I was scouting for deer. The shot would probably be under 50 yrds. Maybe even a 12 or 20g? But then what size shot?


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

well it depends on how far u are planning on shooting i mean with a shotgun with buckshot i would use number four but u will have to get them in pretty close 223 i don't think it would unless u are planning on using the hide then that would penetrate the hide alot but no it wouldn't be to big it would be good for shots up to 400 yards


----------



## sundog (Jul 16, 2008)

I believe a .223 might be better than a .17 because it seems rare to get within 50 yards of a fox. Maybe use full metal jacket as to not blast a massive hole in the hide when it exits.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

.223 isnt too big. I wouldnt use FMJ's though.....a bad hit (like a gutshot) would be a disaster with FMJ's and would most likely result in a lost fox.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

A .223 will be fine for fox. I noticed with the v-max bullet that pelt damage depends on how you hit them. If you hit bone like the far shoulder before it exits it seems to do a lot of damage. But overall they do not leave a large exit hole. A shotgun is great for fox, probably stick with 12 gauge it gives you more options for shells. You can use copper plated BBs, or #4 buck. Dead coyote which is heavy shot Ts is also very good for all predators.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Wasn't aware that Hornady makes a .224 cal V-Max. I know they make a .224 cal A-Max though.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

They do, go to the Hornady website and look under .224 bullets. They are the first ones that come up.

http://www.hornady.com/


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Reading my above post I see I left out some very pertinant info: meant to say Hornady doesn't make a .224 *52gr* V-Max, but do make a .224 *52gr* A-Max.

I know they make many different V-Max's in .224, just not a 52gr.

Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Unless I am totally missing something, Hornady does not make a V-max in a 52 gr bullet for a .224.

Take it easy all,

jaybic


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Yeah, It is either 50 or 55 grain for the V-max. There was just a misunderstanding when johngfoster first posted, but he cleared that up.


----------

